# Storage Case I might get



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

This. Should hold just over 100 cars.

http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a fine copy of a popular and historic machinists tool case.
I know quite a few people who use them despite the weight.
sign up for emails from Harbor Freight and you might get a coupon for as little as $69.99 for that same box.
in any case, you get a whole bunch of coupons every month and usually a 20% off coupon too.

that is a great box for HO slot cars man


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for heads up! :thumbsup: Nice box for selfie Christmas gift. 
Weighs almost 19 lbs. but close copy to famous 1/24 Hoffman slot boxes.
Coupon sounds good too! :woohoo:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

DonSchenck said:


> This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


Got 1 !!!... use it in my cave... works great!!! & felt lined so wheels don't "Melt" on plastic as well...:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is what most of the machinist that I worked with had, Very nice boxes

http://www.mytoolstore.com/gerstner/92.html?gclid=CMCGttmoo8ICFeOPMgodXmoAQQ#b92xl

I like the HF price much better

Boosted


----------



## Tudo (Sep 6, 2014)

DonSchenck said:


> This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

We have a store here & I have seen them in the store & while I did not pay a ton of attention to them, nothing stuck out at me that you would not want, so I think you should be OK with it. 

Boosted


----------



## Tudo (Sep 6, 2014)

DonSchenck said:


> This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tudo said:


> DonSchenck said:
> 
> 
> > This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> ...


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I go for the Plano 4 drawer tackle boxes. Can store 96 car's with use of Matchbox trays.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Harbor Freight had those fine boxes for $69.99 on cyber Monday.
didn't read the email until today though.
sign up for their emails. they drop price to that a couple times a year.
I have also joined their little fraternity and I get additional coupons. have seen that as low as $59.99 through that source.
I, too, use tackle boxes and am quite comfortable with them.
mileage may vary


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The wood seems to keep the cars dryier=less corrosion


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dry.....can't be any dryer than Arizona, yet they worked just fine in Minnesota.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only downside with the wooden chest is it's kinda heavy. If you're a stay at home racer, it's no big deal, but if you take the case to races, it can be a chore toting it around.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I carried mine to races for awhile too heavy and clumsy for me.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's a beautiful thing fo shore ....


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

For my "pit box," I use a Plano one tray box that I impulse bought (Mom was ready to leave Walmart, and this was a last minute, I forgot, grab it run to the register before Mom checks out thing). I use those little Really Useful Boxes ($1 each at Staples) in the bottom to store parts and disassembled and junk cars, and the top tray holds the four cars I own, as well as my screwdriver, tweezers, and Aurora Pit Tool (one crucial item for any slot car fan to own!). As far as oil goes, I need a smaller bottle so it can fit in there. 

However, I'd rather have an Old Pal, or Plano's EMS jump kit (which is an overglorified tackle box, only difference is the Star of Life on the lid, a white and orange color, and metal tray hinges), as they're much sturdier. My family has all used tackle bags for fishing, only tackle boxes around here are my tiny Shakespeare Taz box, and my Dad's, which still serves for its intended purpose. But for $15, I can't complain, as a much smaller Aurora Pit Case would have cost that.

Since its lightweight, I can carry it where ever I need to go, even though I'm the only one I know with a slot track, the only other hobbyists I know are all exclusively train nuts, which I kind of am too.


For $60, that wooden one looks really nice, and not bad considering it's wood.


----------



## Tudo (Sep 6, 2014)

DonSchenck said:


> This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Tudo said:


> DonSchenck said:
> 
> 
> > This. Should hold just over 100 cars.
> ...


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I got a 25-percent off coupon from Harbor Freight, and took my dear bride there on Saturday.

She purchased the case; she's going to wrap it and give it to me on Christmas morning.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

DonSchenck said:


> I got a 25-percent off coupon from Harbor Freight, and took my dear bride there on Saturday.
> 
> She purchased the case; she's going to wrap it and give it to me on Christmas morning.


I love "surprise" Christmas presents like that: 

Charlie


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I bought that box several years ago when I was far more serious about racing HO cars than I am now. Only 2 issues. 1) The Weight. It's not a box you, or at least I, want to regularly cart around to races. 2) After a few times hauling it one of the hinge pins holding the bottom of the front door broke through the wood. Still works, just have to be careful when I open it. Now the positive. 1) It's beautiful to look at. 2) The price was great for what you get. 3) It holds pretty much everything you need all in one place, easy to organize and find stuff (was that 3 things right there?)

It's still sitting on my work bench and when I can't find a tool I KNOW I have I look there and that's usually where I find it.

Later The I have removed the bottom slide out drawer in order to put a few more large items like Volt meters, etc. Rockinator


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Since I'm a lone racer -- nothing around me -- the weight won't be an issue.

For the case, I mean.

For ME? The Scotch and potato chips ain't helping, that's for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Like the case. Might have to get one soon. 

Is it bad I found where I left my 1 liter of Whiskey and homemade apple pie I was hiding from my Nephew two Christmas's ago in a box full of track. 

Merry Christmas to me. :dude:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Jeepmon. Congrats on the whiskey! Not so much on the apple pie...

Tom


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Like a comfy pair of sneakers.....*

A good box just gets better with age.....

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=170887&d=1362545614


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ruralradio said:


> A good box just gets better with age.....
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=170887&d=1362545614


Nice! Love the vintage boxes and the stickers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

The apple Pie is an adult beverage that is homemade using all homemade products. wink wink.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

radIo
Now that's custom.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Brownie ,

I agree on the box with the stickers . We need pios of more ofthat style .

Gonzo


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

ruralradio said:


> A good box just gets better with age.....
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=170887&d=1362545614



Brother, I just came back to this thread, and opened your photo ... I must say that is one bloody nice, nice case. It has a look, style, and charisma that my plastic Plano boxes could never have.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I looked and can not find the thread where someome asked what Plano tackle boxes I used for storage. I use the Plano 757-01 orange and cream. I use that box because it fits stacked two high in the old SteamerTrunk I have. The new Plano 757-04 is to tall and the trunk will not close stacking them. Anyway the new box is very nice and can be had on ebay for $33.00 - $37.00 every day including the shipping. I have a couple of those. I have a few other Plano tackle boxes I use for small auto electronic parts, one for small nuts/bolts, another for automotive plastic fasteners etc. Seems when ever I have storage needs Plano has just what I need. Picture of the old and new 757 added. The new 757 is larger, has good points and bad.


----------



## Tudo (Sep 6, 2014)

It IS heavy to tote around. So where do we find those little luggage carts so we can WHEEL it around? Hell I'm 60 and not a weight lifter


----------

